

Event Programming with Google Guava EventBus - ssutch
http://codingjunkie.net/guava-eventbus/

======
kls
This is very useful information. When I originally learned to develop it was
in an event based environment for simulation. I always liked the
event/subscribe model over hard binding actions to routines. Java never seemed
to favor such a model and the standard offerings really are not robust enough
to design a system around them. It is nice to see that Google has brought a
good candidate for event based programming to Java. For those Java programmers
that have never really worked in an event based environment, I would suggest
giving this a try, events based programming can really open your eyes to
alternative architectures for systems.

